# been away... need injury advice...



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Got so much to yap about an pics to show (some on facebook already). basically just spent a month in thailand an malaysia, did 8 days at tiger mma 4 hours a day bjj an 4 thai! then did 3 days in some out in the sticks, no english speaking authentic muay thai place.

so, come back full of beans ready to take on the world! back at work for 2 days, finished on sat, left on my motorbike... cold tyres, lost the back end on a corner, got highsided into a lampost!!!!

snapped femur, both forearm bones in left arm broke, 2 dislocations in elbow:no:

had surgery sunday mornin, nail right through femur then bolted across at bottom.

both forearm bones bolted and plated.

dislocations seem to have re positioned themselves during surgery.

so, less than a week on, ive been discharged 2 days, i can put 100% weight on leg (non on arm yet though) and im getting around on a crutch pretty well an doin arm exercises. ive been told 6weeks repair on arm an 10-12 on leg.

right now that half hour of typing is done, what i need to know, has anyone had surgery like this before and carried on with martial arts? some of my biggest heroes are full of metal and carried on doing what they do (barry sheene, seth enslow) but they ride bikes and im worried how bolted an nailed bones fare against heavy kicks and getting jiu-jitsu cranks????

thanks for any advice anyone, hopefully see you on the mat again:confused:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bloody hell mate thats not cool, how was thailand awesome? did you see much of Gary, wish i would have known you where going over there im in the process of ordering a boat load of thai gear, if i would have known i'd have asked you to carry 30kg back with you 

Not a bike riding man im afraid so i cant really comment on what your asking...so er, get well soon and stop being such a girl is my advice, oh and if you need some bone healing tablets im your man


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, that's rough, hope you get better quick, not a bike man either (well not on the road and not for many, many years).

Thailand sounds like it was good, post up some pics!

BTW, Marc, if you're looking for gear from Thailand let me know, Ben's still out there and may well be able to help you out if you want?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

If he dosent mind briging back a load the size of a small camel then cool, lol


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

i managed 35k with no charge between handluggage an hold  was only allowed 20 hold, 7 hand!!! selling thai/ mma gear myself now to


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

They reckon that a pinned and bolted bone will heal stronger then it was originally. You will just have to take your time and work back into it mate. Good luck!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Bad news mate.

I am a biker. I have a lot of 2nd hand experience with mashed up bones due to RT accidents.

When i was with the mother of my kids , we both had bikes. ( ive still got a couple, recently sold a bonnie and a speedtrip) She had a head on with a car. Resulting in breaking pretty much everything. The worse was compound fracture of the femur and crushed nerves in the lower spine. Eventually lost her leg and is now in a wheel chair... I hope this aint depressing. You will recover perfectly well. She was a rare case.

Two very important things to do.

1: Make sure you eat as healthily as poss. Lots of veg. Supps like multi vit's, condroitin and glucosamine as well. Dont drink too much alcahol ,some alcahol would be fine. It will keep your blood thin , hence promote bone growth by move dead cells out quickly and new cells in quickly. def dont smoke( very very bad for bone growth)

*2o not for any reason let any one touch your wounds with out making sure that they have washed their hands. They need anti-bacteria hand wash.( My x had mrsa 3 times , its very bad shit)

I dont know what the consultants would have said to you, but i would advise to be as mobile as is safe if you can. Rubbing off the 2 ends of the bones together will promote the growth of cells and result in growth of new bone.

If your in pain i would recomend a tens machine. I believe loyds chemist are doing half price machines at the mo. In my experience they are very good apart from usage with phantom pain.

Out of interest , what bike was you on.

Lastly I wish you a speedy recovery. Take advantge of the situation and get your self lots of attention from loved ones and mates to wheel you aronud and go to the bar for ya.

*I dont no where the smily face came from. I cant get rid of it. Its supposed to say "Do not".


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Robk said:


> i managed 35k with no charge between handluggage an hold  was only allowed 20 hold, 7 hand!!! selling thai/ mma gear myself now to


What ya got mate


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats mesed up, I was planning on going over to Phuket again next year and training at Tiger, saving up right now for it.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers for the reply spitfire much needed  I was on 07 zx6r, it has a bitch of a power band at 4k & 8k and i often get the back end spinning up in the winter evenings!!!! just happened tp be leaning it round a bend this time! managed to ride out the fish tail an control it, then ran out of road, hit curb, highsided into pelican crossing, nice!

as for gear marc had king gloves, twins/king shorts,wraps,wraps,anklets,half ltr oils, king shinnies, some 'muay thai' branded gloves & pads an king mma shorts  choka block bag lol oh had 5kg of clothing in my hand luggage to!!!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Spent days looking up these types of injuries and about people that come back from them. Never knew Frank Mir had a big off on a motorbike to! Found this great interview for anyone interested: Mir interview on coming back after surgery


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep . He was the ufc heavy belt holder at the time. I believe he was with his bro and got T-boned.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Doc wouldnt let me have copies of photo my x-rays so I sneaked a few when he was out the room as you do!!! Healings going great and they reckon Il be able to get stuck into martial arts again no problem!!!:rofl::yes::laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That's some serious pinnage! Glad to hear you're on the mend mate.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Condolences dude.

I don't even want to look at those X Rays. Sends a shiver down my spine.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone else want to make the joke about seeing Rob's mangina in the second pic?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> Anyone else want to make the joke about seeing Rob's mangina in the second pic?


Rob has a mangina!~~ Rob has a manginaaa~~


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

jellousy will get you nowhere


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

Rob, sorry 2 hear about ur accident thats quite a smash. I had 2 friends, a married couple, who had a really nasty bike accident (well he was on the bike she was in a sidecar) into a tree. Both were really badly hurt its been many years so i cant remember exactly what, snaped ball n socket on hip, general limb breakage, steel plates in skulls neck/ spine damage the works. Drs told them they would be lucky to walk again properly let alone recover to go back to martial arts. So they both proved the Drs wrong and made a phenominal recovery and are now both wtf taekwondo black belts.

Without self limitation, your potential is boundless

- Sang H. Kim


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Now thats the kind of story I wanna hear  was great to watch Mir walk over Nog' (I know Nog' got smashed up as a kid to) but someone who has had the exact same break and treatment as me its good to see them succeed...


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

thats the stuff mate, indomitable spirit and perseverance!

keep us posted on how ur doing, cos ur gonna have some blues from not training


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

DragonStar said:


> wtf taekwondo black belts.


Sorry to spoil the miracle talk here, but I love the fact that it's called:

"WTF" Tae Kwon Do.

For a reason obviously! That shit DOESN'T WORK


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

JayC said:


> Sorry to spoil the miracle talk here, but I love the fact that it's called:
> 
> "WTF" Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> For a reason obviously!That shit DOESN'T WORK


Ahh James you won't get any politics from me, just different styles of tkd, some people find it interesting to know which. I'm guessing your comment is referring to self defence/ street practicalities! hell no thats why i've done seperate CP/Krav Maga training. Having said that the tkd instructors I studied under had a viscious streak so they used to teach some nasty close range moves.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my, you actually agreed with me! Krav Maga is the way to go for self defense like, of course!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Oh my, you actually agreed with me! Krav Maga is the way to go for self defense like, of course!


Haha. Don't think Krav Maga is exactly classed as "self defence". More "kick the shit out of the hostiles because they're being bastards". =/


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

How did i miss this thread..Lol @ Robs mangina


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

you love it


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

the crash sounds nasty - were you still concious afterwards?

i always think that the worst time is straight after it happens before help gets to you and you're just laying there wondering how badly hurt you are, sick. at least you survived mate - i'm sure most of us that have had friends with bikes have now got less friends with bikes.

i'm sure you'll be able to recover properly - take it easy


----------

